# 30-30 lever revloution



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

has anyone used the hornady lever revolution ammo in a winchester model 94 or any other tube fed lever gun is it really safe? just asking and are they better than silver tips?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

They are safe and yes they are better than silvertips for shooting at long range. If you hunt in the woods where the majority of your shots are within a 100 yards, use the silvertips.


----------

